# Accessories



## tony1977 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hey,I'm in Ireland and not many places sell paracord accessories and was wondering if anyone on here here could recommend a place where I could buy all accessories I need that ship to Ireland.. .thanks in advance..


----------



## Canadiandad (Jun 25, 2015)

Amazon has a lot of great stuff.


----------



## Wasp (Aug 28, 2016)

The Jig Proshop dot com. They have some awesome beads too! Glow cord, tools, you name it. If you know anybody in the military they can probably get you OD and black.


----------



## Wasp (Aug 28, 2016)

Also check abd see if there are any skydiving places locally, it's called paracord for a reason, maybe they would sell you some.


----------

